# [MSSQL] Mehrfache einträge zusammenfassen



## mnevis (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit meiner SQL Tabelle. Ich möchte aus dieser die Mehrfach einträge zusammenfassen, wobei ich wissen will wie oft sie vorkommen. 

Die tabelle sieht folgendermassen aus:

Artikel: text
Preis: decimal(5,2)
Datum: smalldatetime

ich möchte nun wissen wie oft ein !beliebiger! Artikel gekauft wurde habe jedoch keine Artikelnummer nach der ich normal filtern könnte... 
Alle meine Anfragen scheiterten bissher dran, dass ich text nicht vergleichen konnte

Hat jemand evtl. ein Rat für mich?

Gruß,

alex


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hast du es schon mal mit 
	
	
	



```
SELECT `Artikel`, COUNT(*) AS `anzahl` FROM `tabelle` GROUP BY `Artikel`
```
 probiert?

Grüße,
Matthias

_edit: Spaltenname korrigiert_


----------



## mnevis (17. Februar 2008)

Ich habe es so versucht

SELECT Artikel, COUNT(*) AS anzahl FROM tabelle01 GROUP BY Artikel 

und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

Meldung 306, Ebene 16, Status 2, Zeile 2
Die Datentypen 'text', 'ntext' und 'image' können nur mithilfe des Operators IS NULL oder LIKE verglichen oder sortiert werden.

Ist genau das was ich meinte, ich komme nicht weiter, da die Spalte 'Artikel' als string und nicht als int o.ä. verfügbar ist...


----------



## Flex (17. Februar 2008)

Spontan würde ich sagen, das MSSQL nicht nach allen Datentypen gruppieren kann.
Hast du es mal dort mit einem anderen Feld probiert? (Eines das kein Text, nText oder image ist)


----------



## mnevis (17. Februar 2008)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Spontan würde ich sagen, das MSSQL nicht nach allen Datentypen gruppieren kann.
> Hast du es mal dort mit einem anderen Feld probiert? (Eines das kein Text, nText oder image ist)



Das wäre genau so eine antwort, von der ich erhoft habe sie nicht zu hören

es muss doch bestimmt eine möglichkeit geben eine solche Anfrage zu formulieren, trotz der tatsache dass die Spalte 'Artikel' text ist... alle anderen Spalten sind nichtsaussagend...

Falls nicht, muss ich es ja im Program abfragen können, hätte da evtl jemand eine idee wie ich am besten drangehe - schreibe mit c#...

wäre evtl an einer lösung interessiert, bei der ich diese daten direkt in eine andere Tabelle verpacke jedoch so dass ich diese später filtern kann...


----------



## Flex (17. Februar 2008)

Wenn man die Fehlermeldung bei Google eintippt (was ich getan habe, weil ich absolut kein Experte bin, was MSSQL angeht) sind die einzigen Fehlermeldungen Spalte gewechselt oder Feldtyp in VARCHAR geändert...

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin nur ein Amateur in diesem Kontext


----------



## mnevis (17. Februar 2008)

man bin ich blöde

habe jetzt den halben Tag wie dumm dannach gesucht wie ich mit text arbeiten könnte anstatt es mit varchar zu versuchen, steht ja auch noch explizit da dass es nur mit text, ntext und image nicht geht...

Danke dir vielmals du hast mir den Tag gerettet!


----------

